# 3D Indoor Nationals - Lethbridge



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Alright who's going? I mailed my entry yesterday and booked my room @ the host hotel. So I've got my "campsite" set and I'm a pray for early t-times since I never sleep before a shoot anyway :lol:

Let's see some good ol' Eastern smack downs here


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

i will be there! should be a good shoot!


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

I planing on going.


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

What are the dates for this, and does anyone have a link for registration, shooting schedule etc? Thanks, I'm interested if my schedule permits.
TC


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

TC - It's Easter Weekend. There's info on the FCA site and the Lethbridge Bowbenders have a website @ http://www3.telus.net/lbb/


----------



## Twisted Canuck (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Russ...I'm going on family vacation for two weeks so won't be able to make it...bummer.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

i will be there!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

I know the some of the guys in Wpg are tring to get a bus load together.

My mom and dad were going but it looks like my brother is comming in for the weekend.

I still may go though

Reed


----------



## sparkyd (Jul 30, 2007)

I will be there for sure!!!!!!


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

count me in registered and booked and staying at the ramada

see you all there


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Does anybody know of a schedule. I'm planning on arriveing about 5pm Friday and was wondering if I'll be able to practice a bit.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Friday March 21, 4-9 PM Practice Areas open
Early Registration & Check in
Mandatory Equipment Inspection


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Beautiful! That's what I was wanting to hear.


----------



## hoyt 3-39 (Mar 1, 2005)

Just want to let everyone know to get there registration in PLEASE DO SO.So all your score cards and groups can be made up. Thank you


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Does anybody know were I could find a schedule for this event, I can't find any info anywhere. Last year there was a schedule and a list of registants, but this year there is nothing, I havn't even received any confirmation of my registration.
Thanks!
Isaac.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Not sure, there is a web site - the link is on the FCA page.


----------



## wabbithunter (Mar 25, 2005)

*We are going*

There is 4 of us from Moose Jaw going.If Raylynn,Cody,Jude,Dennis and the rest of the Bowbender crew put as much effort as they did in the 2006 outdoor nationals it will be a awesome shoot.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

OOPS! I missed. said:


> Does anybody know were I could find a schedule for this event, I can't find any info anywhere. Last year there was a schedule and a list of registants, but this year there is nothing, I havn't even received any confirmation of my registration.
> Thanks!
> Isaac.


emailed raylynn and because of all the late entries it will be impossible to find out who you are shooting with until you get their on friday. There is a # of people that have put it off till the last minute and this is causing alotof backlog for the ladies to get it all done before hand. You will be able to see schedule on friday at registration


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

On the bright side for you guys, there's one more space open  

The doctor canned me last Wednesday. I'm parked for 6 weeks, I'm so disappointed. My first trip to an Indoor Nationals because I'd quit shooting the same year it started.

Yeah, yeah I'll shut up now and go find some cheese to go with the whine!


----------



## Hard Nocks (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry to hear it Russ...:sad: I guess I am not the only one missing out.


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks!
I actually recieved an event schedule and regitration confirmation in the mail today.


----------



## X-10 (Apr 5, 2006)

OOPS! I missed. said:


> Thanks!
> I actually recieved an event schedule and regitration confirmation in the mail today.


I did also, too bad I am not going


----------



## Littleram (Feb 17, 2007)

*Lethbridge Here we come*

A group of at least 7 heading out today from Fort St. John B.C. 14-16 hour driveukey:
See you all there.:wink:


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

so those that went ... How was it ... I couldnt go as i was involved in a wedding in Moosejaw that weekend .... and Beleive me i gave both Bride and groom Crap for fouling up my plans.. 

It was nice tho I took the long route thru Lethbridge to the 'Hoose and checked it all out ...even had a spot reserved for me if the weddin cancelled at the last minute (stuff happens...)


----------

